# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  H frame bê tông sắt nhôm epoxy tá lả.....lâu năm

## Bongmayquathem

Dạo này ai cũng bận hay sao mà phong trào chế máy đi xuống quá. Post con h frame lâu năm đang làm để kéo phong trào lên. Dự án bắt đầu từ đầu năm 2017 và dự kiến kết thúc vào cuối năm 2019. Kakaka. 
Máy kết hợp sắt thép bê tông tùm lum hết. Con máy này e post khắp nơi rồi nay gom lại tôpc cho đỡ loãng. Hành trình dự kiến 370x300x120. Nặng tầm 500kg.
Một số hình ảnh thi công từ năm 2017 đêna giờ

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, Fusionvie, Gamo, nhatson, ppgas, sieunhim, tuannt, Tuấn

----------


## Fusionvie

Toàn hàng thửa bác nhỉ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## ppgas

Hê lô bác Tuấn,
Máy làm nhiều tâm tư nhể  :Smile:  . Chúc mừng nhé.
Cái đế đổ beton xong có đi phay chứ hả? Tình hình hiện tại sao rồi?

Có combo y đẹp quớ  :Smile:  còn spin, bộ đ khiển nữa ...
Anh em nhà nó đây:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hê lô bác Tuấn,
> Máy làm nhiều tâm tư nhể  . Chúc mừng nhé.
> Cái đế đổ beton xong có đi phay chứ hả? Tình hình hiện tại sao rồi?
> 
> Có combo y đẹp quớ  còn spin, bộ đ khiển nữa ...
> Anh em nhà nó đây:


Ui anh e song sinh. Tấm đế này e mài trước ròi mới đổ bê tông a. Nó cũng không bị cong vênh gì đâu ạ. Sau này chỗ nào vênh là e táng epoxy vào. Học đc của mấy anh  chiêu epoxy leveling bá đạo lắm a. Bộ điều khiển e dùng linux cnc kết hợp driver nhật sơn cũ ạ. Dùng qua cổng lpt. Spindle e chưa có mua. Nhưng tạm thời chắc chơi hàng chị na cho kinh tế.
Tình hình hiện tại là tới khâu đổ bê tông cái đế đó a. E đổ ngày 01/01/2019, nay đc 10 ngày rồi. Đợi nó đủ 28 ngày là e khoan bắt combo lên

----------

CKD, ppgas

----------


## Bongmayquathem



----------

CKD, Longphan

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bận quá giờ mới gá lên tạm sau khi cục bê tông đã khô

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Hehe túm cái váy lại là cái chân bàn máy nó yếu quá anh ơi :3

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hehe túm cái váy lại là cái chân bàn máy nó yếu quá anh ơi :3


Công nhận, hihi. Cái khung đó nó lf bằng sắt v4 mà nhìn mỏng manh thật

----------


## khoa.address

> Bận quá giờ mới gá lên tạm sau khi cục bê tông đã khô


Trời, săn toàn đồ khủng cho cái máy yêu mà ván khuôn đổ bê tông xấu quá, bả bột sơn lại đê bác ơi. Kakaka

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Trời, săn toàn đồ khủng cho cái máy yêu mà ván khuôn đổ bê tông xấu quá, bả bột sơn lại đê bác ơi. Kakaka


Kaka. Có chứ ạ. Chắc e mua lon sơn cịt sơ cho nó đỡ ghê

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lên tý màu, sẵn tiện khoe luôn người anh em thiện lành của em nó

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Fusionvie, Gamo, ppgas, VuongAn

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác chia sẻ phương pháp căn X với Y thế nào

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác chia sẻ phương pháp căn X với Y thế nào


XY máy H hay máy C ạ

----------


## Fusionvie

Ý em hỏi khi bác đổ bê tông con máy H ạ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

À cái vai nó bàh sắt đó ạ, ko phải bê tông đâu. E chỉ đổ bê tông cho cái đế nó dày lên thôi

----------


## Fusionvie

> À cái vai nó bàh sắt đó ạ, ko phải bê tông đâu. E chỉ đổ bê tông cho cái đế nó dày lên thôi




Cái vai sắt bác hàn đai ốc để bắt xương khi đổ bê tông ạ? Có sợ nó cong khi hàn không

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Cái vai sắt bác hàn đai ốc để bắt xương khi đổ bê tông ạ? Có sợ nó cong khi hàn không


Cái vai sắt đó tách rời và bắt với tấm đế bằng bulong nên ko sợ cong vênh đâu ạ. Với lại bêtoong này là sika grout nên độ cong vênh cũng ít trên diện tích nhỏ ạ

----------


## VuongAn

Thích cái bộ combo Y của con H frame. Bác giỏi tìn thật.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Gamo

Ui, em đã nhận được hàng, thanks bác nhe!!!

Tiện thể góp hình đua đòi bê tông
Đúc thử mấy cục nhôm định hình, mặt trên xấu xí do làm biếng, dùng TETA đóng rắn lẹ quá


Mặt đáy phẳng đẹp


Đổ thêm đầu còn lại cho nó đẹp, sử dụng đóng rắn polyamide

----------

Bongmayquathem, VuongAn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ui polymer bê tông. A dùng loại gì vậy a.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, epoxy + cát hồ cá ợ

Bác dùng bê tông thường hay Sika grout?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

E dùng sika đó a. Đổ cái đế kích thước 600x600x15 hết 3 bao sika. Tính ra nếu chỉ đổ cho nặng thì sika rẻ hơn epoxy tý. Hihi

----------

Gamo

----------


## nnk

ui đại gia quá, toàn chơi cao cấp, mình xài cơm bô shịt kim biên giá 40k/kg ( mua lần 10kg, còn mua lẻ 1-2kg thì 50k/kg ), đóng rắn 10k/hủ pha theo tỉ lện 98/2 đóng rắn trong khoảng 40 phút, nhanh gọn thì độn bột đá 10k/kg, còn muốn nặng thì sắt tròn xây dựng cắt khúc độn vô bao nặng, cơm bô shịt trộn bột đá được cái đúc xong ra nó trắng bóc như ngọc trinh nên thường là mình chơi 1kg cơm + 3 kg đá + khúc sắt tròn đút vừa lỗ nhôm hình, rót xíu hỗn hơp đã trộn vô lõi nhôm, đút sắt tròn vô, rót tiếp cho đầy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> ui đại gia quá, toàn chơi cao cấp, mình xài cơm bô shịt kim biên giá 40k/kg ( mua lần 10kg, còn mua lẻ 1-2kg thì 50k/kg ), đóng rắn 10k/hủ pha theo tỉ lện 98/2 đóng rắn trong khoảng 40 phút, nhanh gọn thì độn bột đá 10k/kg, còn muốn nặng thì sắt tròn xây dựng cắt khúc độn vô bao nặng, cơm bô shịt trộn bột đá được cái đúc xong ra nó trắng bóc như ngọc trinh nên thường là mình chơi 1kg cơm + 3 kg đá + khúc sắt tròn đút vừa lỗ nhôm hình, rót xíu hỗn hơp đã trộn vô lõi nhôm, đút sắt tròn vô, rót tiếp cho đầy


Loại composite này khi đóng rắn có sinh nhiệt không a? Có ảnh hưởng gì đến kết cấu vật cần đổ không?

----------


## nnk

> Loại composite này khi đóng rắn có sinh nhiệt không a? Có ảnh hưởng gì đến kết cấu vật cần đổ không?


tỏa nhiệt khá nóng, đóng rắn càng nhiều càng nhanh đóng và càng nóng

----------


## audiophilevn

> tỏa nhiệt khá nóng, đóng rắn càng nhiều càng nhanh đóng và càng nóng


nóng nhiều có lẽ do epoxy loại rẻ tiền, mua loại tốt chút lâu cứng thì tốt hơn

----------


## nnk

> nóng nhiều có lẽ do epoxy loại rẻ tiền, mua loại tốt chút lâu cứng thì tốt hơn


nó là copmsite chứ không phải epoxy, đóng rắng tỉ lệ pha có 2% thôi, pha ít hơn thì lâu cứng với ít tỏa nhiệt hơn, còn epoxy mua lẻ thì 100k/kg, tỉ lệ pha 1:1

----------


## Gamo

Tính sơ thì 50kg bê tông Sika giá khoảng 500k, 50kg bê tông epoxy giá 1tr, bê tông nhựa composite khoảng 500k-600k nhể?

----------


## nnk

> Tính sơ thì 50kg bê tông Sika giá khoảng 500k, 50kg bê tông epoxy giá 1tr, bê tông nhựa composite khoảng 500k-600k nhể?


mua luôn phuy 50 lít ( khoảng 56kg ) còn rẻ hơn nữa

----------


## Gamo

> nóng nhiều có lẽ do epoxy loại rẻ tiền, mua loại tốt chút lâu cứng thì tốt hơn


Bác biết chỗ nào uy tín, bán loại tốt/lâu cứng ko? Mua Kim Biên hơi ớn

@nnk: tui mua phuy 20kg á, 70k/kg

----------


## nnk

> Bác biết chỗ nào uy tín, bán loại tốt/lâu cứng ko? Mua Kim Biên hơi ớn
> 
> @nnk: tui mua phuy 20kg á, 70k/kg


epoxy thì giá đó đúng rồi, composite mới rẻ hơn, mùi hắc hơn epoxy nhiều, và mua để lâu không xài nó teo/đông cứng nhe
cả epoxy lẫn composite nếu giảm tỉ lệ dông cứng xuống đều cho thời gian cứng lâu hơn mà

----------

Gamo

----------


## VuongAn

Các bác mua rẻ thật, em tìm loại rẻ nhất $50 cho 4 lit, chất lượng thì lâu dài ko biết, còn lúc pha keo thấy nóng, thời gian đông cứng bề mặt cũng phải mất 1 ngày. Keo khi khô cứng, lấy rũa rũa thử thì xột xột, phát nào đi phát đó

----------

Gamo

----------


## audiophilevn

> Bác biết chỗ nào uy tín, bán loại tốt/lâu cứng ko? Mua Kim Biên hơi ớn
> 
> @nnk: tui mua phuy 20kg á, 70k/kg


chỗ mình dưới chân cầu vượt Hoàng Hoa Thám có mấy cửa tiệm lớn chuyên bán keo, họ bán 95k/kg, có loại rẻ hơn tầm 70~80k/kg nhưng ko biết chất lượng loại 95k có hơn loại 70k của bác mua hay ko, nếu muốn thử so sánh thì bác có thể đến khu vực đó mua về xài thử.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Các bác mua rẻ thật, em tìm loại rẻ nhất $50 cho 4 lit, chất lượng thì lâu dài ko biết, còn lúc pha keo thấy nóng, thời gian đông cứng bề mặt cũng phải mất 1 ngày. Keo khi khô cứng, lấy rũa rũa thử thì xột xột, phát nào đi phát đó


Ủa bác mua hóa chất trên eBay ship về vn có bị hải quan théc méc ko?

Epoxy đương nhiên mình dũa là nó đi. Nó là binder, giống xi măng thui

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác vương an hình như ở mỹ luôn hay sao ấy anh gamo. Hàng bên đó chất lượng chắc ok hơn ở việt nam chứ nhỉ

----------

Gamo, VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Cụ chủ đã trả lời thay em! Thanks cụ



> Bác vương an hình như ở mỹ luôn hay sao ấy anh gamo. Hàng bên đó chất lượng chắc ok hơn ở việt nam chứ nhỉ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chà, thế mới thấy VN là thiên đường của DIY

Bác chủ chắc ra Home Depot kiếm thử rồi hả? Giá cao thật

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Chà, thế mới thấy VN là thiên đường của DIY
> 
> Bác chủ chắc ra Home Depot kiếm thử rồi hả? Giá cao thật


Mua trong lowes với home depot thì mắc bác ạ. Trong đó cũng chỉ tìm thấy mấy loại epoxy để vá nhà tắm thôi

----------


## occutit

Marine grade thì ngon rồi, em cũng hay dùng, hình như loại giống bác VuongAn, giá em mua đắt hơn. Ship về VN tiền ship 10$/1kg. 36 tiếng mới đóng rắn hoàn toàn  :Frown:

----------


## VuongAn

> Marine grade thì ngon rồi, em cũng hay dùng, hình như loại giống bác VuongAn, giá em mua đắt hơn. Ship về VN tiền ship 10$/1kg. 36 tiếng mới đóng rắn hoàn toàn


vậy tính ra em mua vẫn là rẻ hả cụ, $50 cho 4 lit ship về tận nhà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Khoe con spindle

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tiếp tục với trục Z. Ray 20, vitme 16 bước 2, hành trình 145.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Build con nhỏ để làm part cho con to nên hơi lạc chủ đề tý. Lười tạo topic nên quăng tạm lên đây. Cả ngày lấy dấu khoan taro lên đc như thế này.

----------

Fusionvie, Gamo, khoa.address

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hôm nay khoan thêm đc vài lỗ. Dự kiến trục z sử dụng combo này và kèm thêm 2 ray 20.

----------


## trungga

Máy này tính gặm sắt hay nhôm vậy bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Máy này tính gặm sắt hay nhôm vậy bác


Gặm nhôm thôi ợ. Sắt chắc nó rên dữ lắm.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lụm được con khoan bàn nhật cũ, cao 1m, tự động. Có điều phần điệm bị dây bị rớt ra tùm lum hết. Có bác nào biết đấu nối con này để chạy tự động ko ạ.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đã tìm ra bí kíp. Up cho ai cần..

----------

ppgas, Thanhcuongquynhon

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ra dáng rồi. Post luôn cái clip xóa mù servo. Hic hic, đúng dân miền núi.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Đưa túi hiệu của bà xã ra kê động cơ coi tối ra ghế nằm đó bác.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Up thêm vài tấm ảnh

----------

anhcos, CKD, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Thật tình mà nói, em làm nhiều máy nhưng chẵng mấy khi calib kỹ càng. Mấy con gọi làm làm kỹ lắm thì cũng phải vài vạch (vài %). Nên thấy bác nào chịu gắn đồng hồ lên là em ngưỡng mộ lắm lắm.

Trừ con C phục hồi từ xác nên cho good sẵn rồi.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, VuongAn

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Có một con 500x700 chuyên phay nhôm
Lắp xong cũng ko thèm gắn đồng hồ lên so luôn
Cứ thế chạy luôn

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## CKD

Nói không phải biện minh chứ....
Phần lớn việc con máy đảm nhiệm đều be be, mỏng mỏng. Nên việc so phẳng + vuông cũng làm có chừng mực theo kỳ vọng. Cũng chẵng có thước vuông + phẳng to to để so. Toàn dùng mấy cái gối xịn to của máy ngoài bãi làm dưỡng đo. Nên cố lắm thì cũng chỉ check được trong không gian hạn chế 100mm³ thôi à. To hơn là niềm tin.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------

